# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Dirtpark bauen?!? Was benötigt man dafür?

## Reign

Hi Leute,
ich bin hier noch ganz neu und zwar aus einen einfachen Grund. Ein Arbeitskollege meines Vaters hat uns sein Grundstück (50x80m) zur Verfügung gestellt damit wir einen kleinen Park bauen können. Leider wissen wir nicht recht, was wir rein bauen sollen, da wir noch Anfänger sind. Sollen wir gleich richtige Dirtkicker bauen oder ist das für den Anfang noch zu viel des Guten?^^ Wir haben(noch) keine Dirtbikes sondern werden vorerst mal mit unseren Freerider darin fahren.

----------


## nailen

hohen starter, eine tabel-line daneben eine größere line mit doubles.

baut die table line nicht zu einfach so mal als tipp. Es ist nicht normal als anfänger alles am ersten Tag durchzuspringen.

Das nächste was ihr braucht ist GANZ VIEL ERDE tonnen weiße am besten.

gruß

----------


## papa schlumpf

ich würde mal einen pump track bauen. in dem kannst du dann auch ein paar kicker einbauen. recht viel könnt ihr bei der größe nicht machen. pumptrack mit freeridern ist halt nicht empfehlenswert...

----------


## Reign

> baut die table line nicht zu einfach so mal als tipp. Es ist nicht normal als anfänger alles am ersten Tag durchzuspringen.

 Was meinst du damit?

----------


## nailen

Das Video hab ich jetzt zufällig gefunden der ziemlich das beschreibt was ich meinte
"hoher starter" der hat jetzt 3 schöne tables dann kommt ein Pushhügel und zuletzt ein Step up. www.youtube.com/watch?v=YADYt-YDTi4

gruß

----------


## Reign

Super! Sowas in der Richtung hab ich mir auch vorgestellt, da wir ja nicht sehr viel Platz haben. Eine Frage (jetzt zwar nicht zum Thema passt) hab ich noch. Mit welchen Tricks sollte ich anfangen? Ich fahre nun seit einen halben Jahr Freeride aber kann da auch nur x-up und nen schlechten whip... :Mad:

----------


## nailen

Wallride180ManuelDisasterFootjamOne hand tire grab zb

----------

